# Department has had 2 dogs KIA this summer



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

To kind of balance out the deaths in cars from heat, here's an article on two K9's that died in the line of duty doing what they were trained for. 

The Anderson police Department in IN has lost two dogs this summer.

Kilo was killed in late July. A suspect weilding an AK47 shot Kilo's handler in both legs. They were responding as part of a multi-department SWAT team response. Kilo unfortunately identified another officer as the attacker and attacekd him. Kilo was shot by other officers.

Magnum was put down last week after being shot in the face by a bank robbery suspect after the subject fled into a bean field and Magnum was released to track and apprehend him.

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...rson-Police-cope-second-K9-death-within-weeks

Craig


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Craig,

Do you really think that a story of one K9 killed by fellow officers and a second as a result of a questionable deployment, balances your posts of K9's dying from heat because of equipment failures?
You seem to have a penchant for researching and posting K9 and Police problems?


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Thomas,

Nothing can be further from the truth Thomas. 

I have the utmost respect for the officers and their dogs. I'm sorry that you feel that I think otherwise.

I personally believe every department should have multiple K9's and the police departments shouldn't be dependent on "donations" to fund their K9 programs like many departments are. That's a crime.

On the other hand I think ANY K9 death due to a hot car is one too many. I can't believe that there can't be a way, via technology, policies or procedures to prevent them. Accidents happen and technology doesn't always work and you can't forsee everything. But we can work to improve things so these things don't happen.

Do we really understand how big a problem heat related deaths are? Do we really understand how good or bad the alarm and warning systems are? How much vehicle inspection and maintenance plays a role?

I donated one of my dogs to the State Police. Do you really think I would do that if I had an issue with the police?

*I never indicated in the Anderson K9 deaths that there was anything wrong or a problem there.* Where did you see that?

I'm not second guessing the SWAT team issue where Kilo was shot. His handler was shot in both legs for crying out loud. I would expect the dog to react in the most severe fashion it knows in that instance. 

And how and why would you suggest the other was a questionable deployment? *I never suggested that either*. Maganum was killed in the line of duty doing exactly what he was trained for. I have no problem with either incident. 

Craig


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Craig,

Sorry for jumping to conclusions. Recent posts in the Baden thread have made me critical and suspicious of everyone's motives and agenda.


----------



## Craig Snyder (May 7, 2012)

Apology accepted. Thank you.

Craig


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Way to go fellows; loved the way that was worked out it's a good example for others. Explaining what you meant as clearly as possible & man-ing up to a misunderstanding. It's very difficult to write things without them being misunderstood, at least in my case. Kudos & I don't know either of you but you got the alright check in my book. JMHO


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

It really is a shame that officers are not equipped with some sort of tranquilizer for this sort of instance. It probably happened to quick to react any other way.


----------

